# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Lago d'idro, Lago d'iseo

## Old Rob

Hallto zusammen

Ich suche fr den Herbst eine Alternative zum Gardasee.
Kennt jemand den Idrosee und/oder den Iseosee in Norditalien als Windsurfrevier. 
Spots/Wind/Wasser/Unterkunft... alles was mir weiterhelfen kann.

Grsse Robert

----------


## franzmonaco@gmx.net

Hallo Robert,

ich kenne den Idrosee, allerdings war ich im August. Jeden Tag gab's Thermik frs 8er, 1x fr das 6er. Ca. 1x pro Woche ist Nordwind fr kleinere Segel. Wohnen kann man an einigen Campingpltzen. FeWo gibt es betimmt auch. Ist alles gnstiger und ruhiger als am Gardasee. Wasser ist flach, sauber und khl. Einsteigen kann man bei den Surfschulen am West (ANfo) und Ostufer. Weiter nrdlich ist der Wind aber wie am Gardasee noch eine halbe Windstrke besser.
Wie die Thermik im Herbst ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Der "Vento-Effekt" am Morgen funktioniert genauso wie Fhn am Idrosee leider nicht.

----------


## Old Rob

Danke franzmonaco fr deine Antwort.
Da sonst anscheinend niemand den See kennt, schein es wohl wirklich um einiges ruhiger zu sein als am Garda.

Robert

----------


## Oerk

Hey, 
bin schon paar mal am Idrosee gewesen (Am Campingplatz). der See ist im vergleich zum Gardasee wirklich deutlich ruhiger (Wind und Menschen). Hatte aber auch dort schon tolle Surftage. Je nach Windrichtung habe ich den Spot auch teilweise sehr big in Erinnerung.

Gre Eric

----------


## onefinger

Welchen Campingplatz kannst du empfehlen?
LG
Peter

----------

